# Hello! New Old Person here



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah for old folks (or old farts)~! I am 53 and pretty much started riding at 41, so old folks still have some umph!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. We are not old, we are "mature". Best thing for you is riding, prevents osteoporosis and gives your muscles a work out. Even better when you can get out there with your hubby & enjoy a hobby together, horses are a great option!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum & back to the world of horses. Are you folks thinking of regular or gaited horses? If you've never ridden gaited, you might want to think about it, as it is a bit smoother on those of us w/lots of "life experience". Just a thought for you.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Only gaited horse I have ridden was a Peruvian Paso mare I had started & rode for a client. Was very different, but after awhile, sorry, I found it boring. I like distinctive gaits on a non-gaited horse. Even my husband & son found the Paso too easy to ride. That is certainly not a bad thing, just not my thing!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! ... "Mature" ... that's good! 

Uhm honestly, I've reverted back to what I know which is Quarter Horse and Arabian. But uh ... I honestly have to say the Quarter Horses I knew and loved aren't quite like the ones I'm seeing. I keep thinking these ones I'm looking at are crossed with something but they say not. What happened to the huge muscled rear ends and nice big chests and short backs? These new looks and sport horses are very confusing. I have a LOT of catching up to do.

#1 in my criteria is disposition. I put myself back into the novice category as I've forgotten so darned much and hubby is a novice definitely. So we both need a nice calm tempered disposition, willing to put up with our silly mistakes.

Around here in our area of FL, there seems to be quite a lot of Paso Fino's, Quarter Horses, Gypsy Cobs and Florida Crackers. out of those, I think only two are considered gaited and I'm not real familiar with them but I have been looking at them.

Nothing really is out of the question. We are open to just about any breed that has the right disposition and is good and broke. Broke meaning broke and has manners etc, not just "I ride this horse once a month" type of thing. I would not trust my knowledge any longer to try something green or real young and green.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^^You are very wise, that comes from being "mature", see?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck in your search-keep us posted. This is also a great place to ask for critiques if you have pics & want them.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, your not old!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Mature waresbear? Pfft hope you're not talking mental age here ;D

Welcome to the forum and good luck!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome to the forum!


----------

